# Мобильная связь > Мобильный контент >  [Android] Ice Rage (1.0.1) [lite]

## kikorik

*Ice Rage*


*Год выпуска*: 2013 г.
*Жанр*: Спорт
*Разработчик*: HeroCraft
*Издательство*: Herocraft
*Тип издания*: lite
*Язык интерфейса*: Eng
*Таблэтка*: не требуется
*Платформа*: Android 2.3+
*Разрешение экрана*: любое

*Описание*
_Безумный ледовый драйв! Легендарная спортивная игра теперь на Android. Все будет хоккей! 
Разнообразные режимы игры, потрясающий мультиплеер на одном экране и харизматичные и безбашенные персонажи делают Ice Rage игрой, которую ты никогда не забудешь!
_


 
*Официальный трейлер игры*

*Особенности:*
- Музыка и звуковые эффекты от аудиодизайнеров игр Alan Wake и Max Payne
- Возможность играть вдвоем на одном устройстве
- Превосходная 3D графика
- Режим Турнира: сможешь ли ты победить легендарного Скара?
- Выбор более чем двух миллионов игроков
- Лучшая одиночная игра для любителей хоккея


multiupload
uploading.com
f-bit
mediafire.com
---

----------


## kikorik

*НОВАЯ ВЕРСИЯ, ПОЛНАЯ И БЕСПЛАТНАЯ!!!*

Скачать с маркета: http://play.google.com/store/apps/de...e.free.icerage

Скачать с файлообменника:
http://yadi.sk/d/kLKn4OkKCYt2d
http://sendfile.su/895047
https://www.dropbox.com/s/ux1okc9sx9...droid_480x.apk
http://f-bit.ru/277881

----------

